# Status Abfrage Wago 750-841 und 750-881



## De4th4ngel (10 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Status mehrerer Wagos über TCP abfragen. (Run, Stop etc) und in meiner Visu optisch darstellen. Die Abfrage meiner Ein- und Ausgänge, Zähler etc. funktioniert. Nur zum Status der SPS habe ich nichts gefunden. Hat jemand einen Tip?

Danke Erik


----------



## EvilIce (12 September 2014)

Du kannst in der Taskkonfiguration auf Systemereignisse reagieren. Dort könntest du dann ein Programm einfügen das die eine Variable auf 1 bzw. 0 setzt. Die Variable könntest du dann wieder in deiner Visu abfragen.


----------



## De4th4ngel (12 September 2014)

Prima, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht. Danke für den Tip!


----------

